# problem with PS3 COD4



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

anyone else have a problem joining a game or starting a game so i can play mates.

i can play online normally but if a friend creates a game i cant join


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

are you using a router? i had the same prob with my 360, i had to open the NAT settings on the router.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

yep i am using a router, how do i open the NAT settings?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

this is how i did mine.
access your router via the web browser.
go to set up, it should say NAT and firewall settings. if you have an option it will say NAT moderate,strict, or open, you want it open.
If you dont have an option (its just on or off) then find the IP address for your ps3, should be in system settings if its anything like the 360.find the port forwarding settings. now find DMZ mode, and it should say "add address". enter your ps3s IP address here. this will open up your ps3 though i doubt anyone will hack into it.save your settings and all should be ok. thats what i did to fix my 360 prob, could play everyone except anyone on my freinds list.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

should be able to get away with upnp being enabled on both router and console, but saying that my mates belkin router kept crashing him out, i told him to buy a netgear one and since doing so hes had no problems


----------



## madmoggy (Apr 14, 2007)

Im having similar problems. Ive been playing online for the first time today, and toonninja invited me to join his game. I got a message saying 'unable to connect to host'. 
Im using sky, Netgear router, uPnP is enabled, and firewall is open on the two ports UDP is reportedly using. Still no go. Any ideas? Keep it simple, Im a networking numpty


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^^Could be for any number of reasons, the game may have been full or over, unless you are in the lobby at the same time the invite is sent its hard to connect.


----------



## madmoggy (Apr 14, 2007)

ok thanks, I'll keep trying.


----------

